# heatilator vs monessen help choose



## funkdoobiest (Oct 13, 2010)

OK.  So I like the look of  the Monessen BLDV500 gas direct vent fireplace (from their webpage, I haven't seen these in person).  I like is clean face design.  My insulation company (this is a new build) will offer me a great deal on the whole package if I get the insulation and a Heatilator brand fireplace.  I would like comments on the two brands, models, etc.  E.G. which one looks more realistic, better quality, etc.  Thanks for the info.

http://www.monessenhearth.com/products.asp?model=BLDV


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok... I work at a shop that sells Heatilator.

This is what I would stack against the model you linked to

http://www.heatilator.com/products/fireplaces/gasFireplaceDetail.asp?f=BI60D

It has an even cleaner look, and at a glance a larger viewing area and a deeper and better flame.

That being said, if you buy the fireplace from the insulation company, who will install it? Do you trust someone who installs insulation to install a box of fire in your house? Who is going to service the fireplace later? All fireplaces will need service eventually.


----------



## funkdoobiest (Oct 14, 2010)

The Icon is a nice looking fireplace.  It is larger than what I was looking at but none the less more grand.  I am concerned about it's AFUE or F.E. ratings being so low. Is there a reason it is not efficient?  Also, being so much bigger, what is the going price for one of these?  

The insulation company that is offering it has several lines of products they carry and they do have a hearth showroom.  To be honest, I haven't been to a fireplace store yet where the person was very knowledgable.  I will be checking out others on Friday.


----------



## jtp10181 (Oct 14, 2010)

The AFUE is pretty useless for fireplaces if you ask me. This is how furnaces are tested. Do you plan to cycle your fireplace on and off constantly like a furnace? If you plan on running it for extended periods of time, the Steady State efficiency is more realistic, which is its true efficiency when in a "steady state".

I do not know what list price is on that model, we mostly sell Heat & Glo in our region.


----------

